# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  3 llampat

## WaRrIoR

Kjo eshte pak e veshtire...bravo kush e gjen!  :Lulja3:  

Jashte nje dhome ndodhen 3 celesa (A,B,C) qe i japin korent 3 llampave (X,Y,Z) te cilat ndodhen brenda dhomes.Duke mos pasur asnje mundesi per te pare nga jashte se cfare ndodh brenda kur ndez secilin celes,si do tja beja per te ditur se
cila llampe i korrispondon secilit celes?KAM TE DREJTE TE HY NE DHOME VETEM NJE HERE (duke mbyllur deren pas,ne castin qe futem brenda)!
Te treja llampat dhe celesat funksionojne rregullisht!
Cdo celes i perket nje llampe...

Suksese...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FLOWER

jane poshte keto llambat aq sa mund ti prekim? nese po e bejme keshtu:

shtyp njerin celes dhe e le ca. pastaj e fik dhe ndez te dytin dhe hyn ne dhome. llamba e ndezur korespondon me celesin e shtypur. llamba e ngrohte korrespondon me celesin e pare dhe llamba e fundit me celesin e mbetur :buzeqeshje: 
hahahahaha(ia kam futur kot e di)

----------


## EDUARDI

un doi nez i qiri sepse se gjej dot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

Warior, a ta gjej une?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WaRrIoR

ja e gjeti dhe FLOWER pak a shume!   :Lulja3:

----------

